# can u rent beacons?



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You can just depends where you go. Just make sure you practice a ton before you actually go out with it so you know how to use it properly. If it hits the fan that's the wrong time to learn how to use it.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

marcdeo said:


> just wondering for those that cannot afford a beacon (or perhaps forgot to pack it on a trip/lost luggage etc)?
> 
> thanks.


You can rent them at some shops and heli/cat companies give them to you. 


Having a beacon in not enough... you need a lot of practice with the particular model you are using so you know how to read it. So renting one (aside from using one as part of a heli/cat ski tour where there are well-trained guides) is again very foolish (basically suicidal).


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

lonerider said:


> You can rent them at some shops and heli/cat companies give them to you.
> 
> There is really no excuse for forgetting to pack it or losing it in the luggage (carry-on), I wouldn't ride in the backcountry with someone who isn't even dependable enough to remember their beacon


Not trying to start an argument, but I disagree. People forget shit all the time. and there are a MILLION reasons why someone might forget to pack a beacon OR not have it with them - Luggage gets lost, perhaps you got robbed. Your bag was stolen. You specifically told your wife to grab your pack and instead she grabed your shaving kit. Perhaps it got run over and you cannot afford to spend another $500 on a beacon AT THIS MOMENT. better still, perhaps you have children, and with the GAZZILION things you need to remember, you forgot to pack it - you HAD it out and organized and laying by the luggage, but with a crying toddler and a nagging wife, it slipped your mind for the briefest of moments and you zip up your luggage (assuming the beacon is under the diapers) and realize it wasn't when you get to the chalet. And now all of a sudden I'm irresponsible and not trust worthy to ride with? That's just nonsense.

I see the point you are trying to make. I truly do. But let's try and get practical for just a moment and not generalize EVERY situation as irresponsible actions. Buddy, I have a toddler and at times, when packing for vacations, shit slips your mind - and it's NOT because I'm irresponsible. It's called life. And I dont know about you, but MY carry on has baby bottles, diapers, baby wipes, passports, wallet, some healthy snacks for my child, activities to keep her busy on the plane.... well, you see my point.

as to your other points and those mentioned numerous times by numerous people - Working knowledge of the beacon and HOW TO USE IT IS ESSENTIAL. I wouldn't want to have someone looking for me learning their beacon through trial by fire.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

marcdeo said:


> Not trying to start an argument, but I disagree. People forget shit all the time. and there are a MILLION reasons why someone might forget to pack a beacon OR not have it with them - Luggage gets lost, perhaps you got robbed. Your bag was stolen. You specifically told your wife to grab your pack and instead she grabed your shaving kit. Perhaps it got run over and you cannot afford to spend another $500 on a beacon AT THIS MOMENT. better still, perhaps you have children, and with the GAZZILION things you need to remember, you forgot to pack it - you HAD it out and organized and laying by the luggage, but with a crying toddler and a nagging wife, it slipped your mind for the briefest of moments and you zip up your luggage (assuming the beacon is under the diapers) and realize it wasn't when you get to the chalet. And now all of a sudden I'm irresponsible and not trust worthy to ride with? That's just nonsense.
> 
> I see the point you are trying to make. I truly do. But let's try and get practical for just a moment and not generalize EVERY situation as irresponsible actions. Buddy, I have a toddler and at times, when packing for vacations, shit slips your mind - and it's NOT because I'm irresponsible. It's called life. And I dont know about you, but MY carry on has baby bottles, diapers, baby wipes, passports, wallet, some healthy snacks for my child, activities to keep her busy on the plane.... well, you see my point.
> 
> as to your other points and those mentioned numerous times by numerous people - Working knowledge of the beacon and HOW TO USE IT IS ESSENTIAL. I wouldn't want to have someone looking for me learning their beacon through trial by fire.


:thumbsup:


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

..........................


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

lonerider, I think you are being a little over judgmental here. Over the years, I've had a couple of the best guys in the avalanche business leave their beacon behind. Stupid shit happens. It's like forgetting another essential piece of gear, your snowboard boots. Yet I bet just about every one here has done that once.

As far as renting beacons go, most shops these days rent a 3 antenna beacon. If you are well practiced with a digital beacon, 3 antenna beacons are about as easy as they come to use. I can grab any 3 antenna beacon off of a shelf, make sure I understand the basics of how it operates(turning it on, search mode, display functions) and be proficient searching with it in a hurry. Yes, you should do a drill down on how it works. As long as you understand beacon searches, it's a quick adjustment to use a 3 antenna beacon. Yes it's not ideal. Still better than not having one by a mile. If said place that rents beacons doesn't have 3 antenna beacons, then they are probably renting the DTS. Which has a high percentage chance of being the beacon you already own, or have used in the past. 

Maybe asking the question before it has happened doesn't paint the best picture. To answer your question marcedo, yes places rent beacons, typically mountaineering, backcountry specialty shops. If you are doing more than a day in the bc, it'll add up fast. Traveling throws me off a bit too, if I am flying. I'm not using my usual gear bag where I store all my bc gear. The best advice I can say, is pack your must have items in a bag you are taking first.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I forgot my fucking gloves one time. So pissed, couldn't have been something I could've ridden without like a hat or goggles. :dunno:
I'm just lucky that half my high school lives at my hill. Got a pair of gloves in like five minutes.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> I forgot my fucking gloves one time. So pissed, couldn't have been something I could've ridden without like a hat or goggles. :dunno:
> I'm just lucky that half my high school lives at my hill. Got a pair of gloves in like five minutes.


Ha years ago my boss forgot his skis he did not know until we got to there.How do you forget your skis:dunno:


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Wow with that kind of holier than thou, self righteous attitude, I guess "lonerider" is an apt description. Might want to be careful, your riding partners might not have much motivation for even looking for you if you got buried...:laugh:
> 
> Anyway, marcdeo, there is no shame in what you ask. Hell, I got to Alaska to ride with Chugach Powder Guides and my beacon just flat fucking quit. Worked the night before but during the morning beacon check it died. Turns out it had a cold solder joint and I sent it in to get repaired. I just borrowed one from the company and was set. Good thing I wasn't with "Mr perfect" there....
> 
> One thing I would always do though if renting, is to put in your own brand new set of Alkalines in it to be 100% sure and spend some time doing some practice searches.


You guys are right. I apologize. I over-reacted/misinterpreted the OP post, projecting my own personal situations into the conversion.

I recently got into a big argument with a friend of mine as he continually recommends to people to cut the out of bounds and trail closure lines for powder. He particularly cited resorts in Japan (which don't use explosives for avalanche control due to WWII restrictions). He also keeps saying that it was "perfectly safe" since it wasn't "vertical like steepness". I ended up having to try and dissuade this excited people from immediately going out of bounds per his sugestions.

Finally, I convinced him it was dangerous and then he sent me a miffed email later chastising at me for "not telling" him that you could suffocate in a tree well. He admits that while I have been warning people for decade about the dangers of tree wells, but always thought that the people die because of head injuries (or they knocked themselves out and only then suffocate) not that a "experienced rider could" simply fall into one of these 6-8 feet holes and get trapped injured and suffocate.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Simple question, so I'll answer it simply, with a question: What can you _not_ rent these days?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is how I view an email like that if I received it. "Fuck you. You are an adult and it is up to you to understand the dangers. End of story." You are not responsible for everyone's safety. You brought up safety concerns and suggested a safer course of action. That is all you can do. You are not responsible for educating that person and making sure they understand it. 

I work with Friends of Berthoud Pass. We offer free basic avalanche awareness education classes. This includes and on snow course of which I teach. It's great as the people there genuinely want to learn. I also ride on the pass quite a bit and there are a bunch of people out there just winging it, no gear, etc. I try to drop hints, clues, educate them a little. Ultimately I can't make them do that, it's up to them. Hopefully, they stay on terrain that is relatively safe. If they don't, it can lead to consequence including death. There are people I know, some acquaintances and friends who fit in this category. I don't ride with them in the bc for obvious reasons. I've dropped the hints, pointed them in the right direction and they have chosen their own path. Hopefully I don't attend their funeral. One thing is for sure, I am not going to feel responsible for their actions if it leads to tragedy. I've done my part and these are adults, you can choose your path. Never said it was going to be a good one.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> This is how I view an email like that if I received it. "Fuck you. You are an adult and it is up to you to understand the dangers. End of story." You are not responsible for everyone's safety. You brought up safety concerns and suggested a safer course of action. That is all you can do. You are not responsible for educating that person and making sure they understand it.
> 
> I work with Friends of Berthoud Pass. We offer free basic avalanche awareness education classes. This includes and on snow course of which I teach. It's great as the people there genuinely want to learn. I also ride on the pass quite a bit and there are a bunch of people out there just winging it, no gear, etc. I try to drop hints, clues, educate them a little. Ultimately I can't make them do that, it's up to them. Hopefully, they stay on terrain that is relatively safe. If they don't, it can lead to consequence including death. There are people I know, some acquaintances and friends who fit in this category. I don't ride with them in the bc for obvious reasons. I've dropped the hints, pointed them in the right direction and they have chosen their own path. Hopefully I don't attend their funeral. One thing is for sure, I am not going to feel responsible for their actions if it leads to tragedy. I've done my part and these are adults, you can choose your path. Never said it was going to be a good one.


Again I apologize. I really try to avoid being too righteous as I really hate that in other people.

Also, I've been trying to just let my friend say whatever he wants and do whatever he wants and not feel responsible for his actions. (Actually my wife and my other friends have also told me to do this as well). But as you can see... I still get a bit wound-up about it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All you can do is correct him, tell your other friends he's wrong and why. Ultimately, if he recommends an unsafe course of action that is not an accepted principal in professional circles, he can be held responsible for giving said advice. Not you. I know it sucks, but it's just the harsh reality of this stuff. It's a lot of fun, but the wrong decisions can have life threatening consequence. 

All I can say, is try to lead by example and point out stuff, educate where you can. If you can do that, you can walk away with a clean conscious.


----------

